# Renovations -The Close-up



## Oobleck1441 (Jun 15, 2008)

So over the summer, my auditorium is being closed down due to a school bond project.
Im getting new paint, seats, carpeting, doors, and panneling out of it.
To the point, its going to be super "dusty?" to say the least. you know teh construction hazzy-ness. So to protect my equipment I have no idea what to do.
It will all be closed and sealed up, but I want to just make sure nothing gets into my dimmers or fans on audio equipment. 
So, my question, any hints, tips, tricks, to make sure everything is safe.
The district will pay for anything needed to close up.
Thanks, oobleck1441


----------



## jb595 (Jun 16, 2008)

if i were you just cover everything with a piece of cloth as long as everything is off it should be fine. basically as long as there is a barrier between the equipment and the outside it will be fine.


----------



## FMEng (Jun 16, 2008)

If your dimmer rack runs the lights in the place, this might be a problem. But, if it were me, I'd shut things off so that rack fans won't be running. That fine dust can make a mess and kill fan bearings. If the equipment will stay dead, cover with plastic and seal with tape. I like blue masking tape for long term usage. You might be able to just lock the door and tape the jamb and bottom.

If they have to stay running, don't cover them in such a way that they would be deprived of cooling air. If the room has mechanical ventilation, study where the intake air comes from. Maybe add some air filters if there aren't any. You might have to talk with the contractor, and see if access to the equipment room is needed, which will help you decide how far you can do in sealing it off.


----------



## n1ist (Jun 16, 2008)

If you do cover up the equipment, make sure the power is locked off at the breaker. That should ensure that it doesn't get turned on accidentally by someone looking for the breaker they just tripped or after a power failure.


----------



## avkid (Jun 16, 2008)

Tarps and rope to keep the dust out.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 22, 2008)

Its been said but i'll say it again plastic, plastic, plastic. For the lights Place plastic bags on all of them and tape closed. Same with speaker, mics, and boards. The dimmers can be more complicated they need to stay cool in my opine but turning them off and placing plastic over them is a solution. Even better would be to get some hands and take all the equipment out. Take all the lights, speakers and boards out. Depending on what dimmers you have take them out too. 

I went into a theatre after it had been either closed up for a long time or had construction inside. The lights had a noticeable amount of crud on them. We got what of it we could off but we didnt have time or man power to take them all down and open them to be cleaned. Well when we first used them boy did it smell something horrible in the theatre. I never want to have to smell that again but im sure I will.

Best of luck


----------

